

An open standard for the Internet of things by IBM, Cisco and others. - biggfoot
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/04/25/a-messenger-for-the-internet-of-things/

======
biggfoot
Also relevant, Cisco estimates this as a $14.4 trillion industry:
[http://blogs.cisco.com/news/the-possibilities-of-the-
interne...](http://blogs.cisco.com/news/the-possibilities-of-the-internet-of-
everything-economy/)

